# Is it possible to get hired at a different store after being fired from one?



## Zxy123456 (Aug 26, 2022)

I have a former team member who was recently fired. They were fired for clocking in then going to get Starbucks. They want to apply at a new store opening soon in 90 days is that possible.


----------



## lokinix (Aug 26, 2022)

I think it depends on if they are marked as a non-rehire. I think the SD or HRBP can override that though.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 26, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> They were fired for clocking in then going to get Starbucks.


Hell, we have TLs who do that.


----------



## MrT (Aug 27, 2022)

Unlikely


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 27, 2022)

lokinix said:


> I think it depends on if they are marked as a non-rehire. I think the SD or HRBP can override that though.





MrT said:


> Unlikely


That’s what I thought.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 27, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> Hell, we have TLs who do that.


Leaders can do whatever they want with me consequences.


----------



## Hal (Aug 27, 2022)

If they were marked rehireable then they would only be rehired a miniumum of 6 months from their original date of terminiation.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 27, 2022)

Hal said:


> If they were marked rehireable then they would only be rehired a miniumum of 6 months from their original date of terminiation.


Why would someone be marked rehire able if they were fired?


----------



## Hal (Aug 27, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> Why would someone be marked rehire able if they were fired?


It happens all the time. HR had a list of guidelines that determines it. I don't have access to those, but I've had employees who work for me who were fired and rehired back.


----------



## Fix It (Aug 27, 2022)

It can happen. Even if you’re “unrehirable” some stores will hear you out if they’re hurting for TMs


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 29, 2022)

You certainly can be rehired even if termed as non rehirable. The hiring system does not let us know if you are rehirable or not. Usually we have to remember the TM and why they were termed (if they worked at our store) or reach out to the store they worked at prior (that’s only if the applicant mentioned in their application what store they worked at, otherwise we have no way of even knowing which store they were employed at). My store rehired a TM after they job abandoned only because her parents were in good with the DSD and we actually had to term her recently for job abandoning yet again.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 30, 2022)

You can see what store they worked in by looking at the previous applications.  If they are a previous tm and don't put Target as a previous job, big red flag.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 30, 2022)

There is a Worker shortage go for it.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 30, 2022)

Yetive said:


> You can see what store they worked in by looking at the previous applications.  If they are a previous tm and don't put Target as a previous job, big red flag.


I did not realize this! Thank you! That makes so much sense too! This is why I love using this website!


----------

